# ZoneAlarm Add-On



## GoneForNow (Jul 22, 2001)

I came across this ZoneAlarm add on. I don't know if this has been posted before. If you use the free version of ZoneAlarm you know that you can't do a look-up anymore unless you pay for ZoneAlarm Pro. This utility does this and much much more. I've looked it up in the spyware sites and its not listed. I also ran it under Ad-Ware Build 5.62 with the most current reference file, again it didn't show up. It appears to be clean. 
The program is called VisualZone Reporting Utility. I've been using it for several days and it works very well. Here's the link:
www.visualizesoftware.com/


----------



## LadyLisa (Oct 22, 2000)

Thanks for the link crumb. I just downloaded it and it looks like a real good utility to have.


----------



## LadyLisa (Oct 22, 2000)

I just installed it and it's great, well worth having. Thanks again


----------



## GoneForNow (Jul 22, 2001)

You're welcome!


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

I just downloaded it and now my computer is telling me I have to send $350 per hour back to some address back in Maryland somewhere! What the hell is up with that?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

There are more Zone Alarm add-ons here.

http://www.wilders.org/free_tools.htm

ZoneAlarm Log Lookup
Zonelog Analyzer
AlarmStat
Plus VisualZone


----------



## LadyLisa (Oct 22, 2000)

hewee

thanks, thats a real good link with some good stuff


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

LadyLisa,

Your welcome.

You know I found it less then a year ago and I think it was new and I have seen it grow a lot and as you can see they keep things updated too and there name is showing up on other sites


----------

